# Chili Heads Unite!!!! (peppers)



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love everything hot. Spicy food is my favorite, I love growing my own peppers and making my own sauces. (I still buy from distributors for the good stuff haha). Anyways, anyone else in this category?

2nd dimension hot sauce was the worst decision I've made on the last few months.


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, I was expecting to come in here and talk about the band. 

I do have a problem when it comes to spicy though... just about everything needs it.

My favorite right now is Texas Pete's hot sauce. 

And my worst experience was when I visited Richmond, VA... my buddy's stepdad made his "you're gonna hate me" wings. He uses Pure Cap, which you apparently have to sign a waiver to buy. Just a few drops in a batch of like 20 wings. You fly through the first piece because they're delicious, and then... you're frantically searching for a drink. I made the mistake of grabbing a Miller Lite that was next to me, it felt like acid. Then I found milk and everything was fine about 20 minutes later. But then 5am came... and everything was NOT fine. Plus, I'm lactose intolerant. So it was not exactly a fun morning. It burned, so bad; and it was seemingly infinite.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 27, 2014)

Yup I always have a jar of banana peppers in my fridge at any given point. Used to cook with jalapenos, but my skin forms a nasty reaction to them, so I don't use them anymore.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> Well, I was expecting to come in here and talk about the band.
> 
> I do have a problem when it comes to spicy though... just about everything needs it.
> 
> ...



I'm at that stage now where you wake up knowing your guts are about to fall out. But man, in love heat. Thai food is probably my favorite, just because they have a good balance of heat and flavors.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 27, 2014)

I grow my own habaneros to make hot sauce with. The hottest sauce I have right now is some Ass Reaper.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 27, 2014)

Joose said:


> But then 5am came... and everything was NOT fine.



See, you're not a chilli head until you've got callouses down there. Like literally on your sphincter. I cant feel anything down there anymore. Its pretty good. If you still get ring sting you're an amateur.


----------



## djyngwie (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> See, you're not a chilli head until you've got callouses down there. Like literally on your sphincter. I cant feel anything down there anymore. Its pretty good. If you still get ring sting you're an amateur.


TMI, lol 

I like chili, but I'm not super hardcore. I meet with come colleagues/friends for chili about once a year, and the arranger usually insists on making the strongest stuff possible (I usually do most of the actual cooking and make sure there's a "normal", somewhat more humane version). Last year, he insisted of buying not one, but two packs of ghost chilis. That broke even him.


----------



## Dog Boy (Jul 27, 2014)

I buy Marie's Hot by the gallon...really! They sell it in the gallon. It lasts about a year and a half. We use it on just about everything.

I've tried to grow my own peppers but our climate is too humid.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep - love the spicy foods and peppers. Hotter the better!


----------



## JD27 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love hot sauce, Nando's Peri-Peri is my favorite right now. It' s got some heat but it is very flavorful, have tried the Garlic, Medium, and Hot so far.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 27, 2014)

I like sauces that are a bit more flavor than heat. The hottest I like to add to anything is usually Sriracha. Also a huge sucker for some Frank's Red Hot.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 27, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I like sauces that are a bit more flavor than heat. The hottest I like to add to anything is usually Sriracha. Also a huge sucker for some Frank's Red Hot.



Yeah not a fan of sauces that are purely hot for the sake of being hot.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Jul 27, 2014)

What is the hottest pepper that isn't dangerous to a healthy human body?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 27, 2014)

Came here for some Fruciante love.


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> See, you're not a chilli head until you've got callouses down there. Like literally on your sphincter. I cant feel anything down there anymore. Its pretty good. If you still get ring sting you're an amateur.



That was 6 years ago lol


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Seybsnilksz said:


> What is the hottest pepper that isn't dangerous to a healthy human body?



Well, since you said healthy, I assume you have no heart issues and don't have any ulcers. With that said, peppers can't do any harm, (save for indigestion and upset stomach) so anything is game at the moment. I'm currently growing about 8 scorpion moruga plants that I make sauce from. They're effin hot,and you'll definitely get the schittz, but other than that, you'll be fine. Next step up from those is a Carolina Reaper. Which in have yet to try.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 27, 2014)

If ya like a good combo of flavor and immense heat, Mad Dog Inferno: Ghost Pepper edition was really good. Ghost peppers aren't good on their own, but the blend of spices and flavors in this is amazing.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 28, 2014)

Just helped my sister can about 64oz of homemade hot salsa yesterday. We used roma tomatoes, jalapeños, banana peppers, poblano peppers, and onions (all straight from the garden) and cooked it down till it was much thicker. It's not quite spicy enough for me but it's really flavorful and tastes way better than anything I've bought from a store.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 28, 2014)

Dude, you MUST BE SPECIFIC! I had my whole post about getting my syncopated rhythms down from covering RHCP tunes, and was ready to unleash it, and then I got a brain whiplash.

BUT, fear not, TS, I have things to post about edible peppers. I like them. I like all things spicy. I especially like when they say, "mild, medium or spicy," and I say spicy, and then they say, "Spicy is really hot, are you sure?" and I feel like I am single-handedly representing the entire white race, the gringos and gaijin, and I must, nay, WILL prove that where there's a will there's a way. That we, of the translucent skin, CAN tolerate a spicy pepper! Fear not, vindaloo cooks! Do not fret, Thai chefs! You need not water down our fare! Bring it on, my Asian and Latino brothers, bring it on! And when I ask for that fourth glass of water, and you look at me, worried that I will not finish my dish, I will look back at you with tears streaming down my face, crack a smile and say, "this is good."


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Dude, you MUST BE SPECIFIC! I had my whole post about getting my syncopated rhythms down from covering RHCP tunes, and was ready to unleash it, and then I got a brain whiplash.
> 
> BUT, fear not, TS, I have things to post about edible peppers. I like them. I like all things spicy. I especially like when they say, "mild, medium or spicy," and I say spicy, and then they say, "Spicy is really hot, are you sure?" and I feel like I am single-handedly representing the entire white race, the gringos and gaijin, and I must, nay, WILL prove that where there's a will there's a way. That we, of the translucent skin, CAN tolerate a spicy pepper! Fear not, vindaloo cooks! Do not fret, Thai chefs! You need not water down our fare! Bring it on, my Asian and Latino brothers, bring it on! And when I ask for that fourth glass of water, and you look at me, worried that I will not finish my dish, I will look back at you with tears streaming down my face, crack a smile and say, "this is good."



So much this. I get weird looks when I order "Thai hot" from a restaurant. And then then kitchen staff takes turns looking at me when I start eating.


----------



## Necris (Jul 28, 2014)

^ I just ate at a Thai restaurant last night. I got some Green Curry with Tofu "Thai hot" it was fantastic. Anyone looking in my general direction may have thought I was about to die though. 

I've gone back to mostly buying easily found hot sauces with reasonable heat rather than super hot ones.
One sauce I had called Satans Rage caused my stomach to hurt long after I had eaten it and I decided that was a sign it was time to dial things back. The sauce wasn't particularly good anyway, it tasted like garlic, was probably chili extract based and had a really grainy feel to it. If you pureed a tomato and then poured handfuls of sand into the puree you'd have an idea of the texture. 

The only super hot sauce I've had that I actually liked is CaJohns Trinidad Scorpion Sauce because it had actual flavor (of peppers, not metallic tasting pepper extract) to go along with the heat.

I generally eat this stuff, or just go with Franks Red Hot, though:







Also, I've been known to drink Cholula Chipolte sauce straight from the bottle. It's so good.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 29, 2014)

CaJohns is pretty legit. I had the puree and the sauce from the hot sauce store while I was in NOLA a few months ago.


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought this thread was going to be about chili... like the stew with meat and beans. I love chili because it's so freaking simple and you can basically add whatever. My repertoire is not very extensive, but chili is right at the top.

Any of you single dudes who don't normally cook, you could learn to make chili right now this afternoon, get it right the first time (because it's so easy) and be chili partyin with your bros every weekend. Just fyi


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 29, 2014)

I just add red tabasco to a lot of foods. Packet noodles, baked beans, rice, etc. Basically any carbohydrate or sauce that needs spicing up. I also put soy sauce and tabasco on a baked potato once...


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 29, 2014)

Leland, I'll never eat ghost pepper sauce again because of you. I can't believe we allowed my brother to eat a piece of pizza slathered in it. He didn't know, Leland! HE DIDN'T KNOW!


----------



## Nats (Jul 29, 2014)

Love hot peppers. I have 1 cayenne, 3 jalapenos, 5 Caribbean reds (hotter than habanero), 1 ghost, 1 Trinidad scorpion butch T, 1 moruga scorpion, and 1 Carolina Reaper growing in my yard. All have lots of peppers on them and are really close to being ripe. Then I plan on making lots of variety of hot sauce and salsa, in addition to just cutting them up and adding to foods and dehydrating a bunch to make crushed flakes with.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2014)

I like adding peppers to things to make them hotter for sure but I also tend to put hot sauce on everything. More of a fan of habenaros right now than anything else but I got a bottle of this and it's impossible for me to use 




This is actually really good though




and I bought some of this habenaro sauce as a joke in Vermont and its actually delicious on everything


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 29, 2014)

> Leland, I'll never eat ghost pepper sauce again because of you. I can't believe we allowed my brother to eat a piece of pizza slathered in it. He didn't know, Leland! HE DIDN'T KNOW!



Dude, he was so baked, and he bit into it. And then gave us a face like "what did you do to my mouth?"
"WHY IS IT SO HOT?"
I could not stop laughing. It was so funny.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nats said:


> Love hot peppers. I have 1 cayenne, 3 jalapenos, 5 Caribbean reds (hotter than habanero), 1 ghost, 1 Trinidad scorpion butch T, 1 moruga scorpion, and 1 Carolina Reaper growing in my yard. All have lots of peppers on them and are really close to being ripe. Then I plan on making lots of variety of hot sauce and salsa, in addition to just cutting them up and adding to foods and dehydrating a bunch to make crushed flakes with.



Dude, would you be wiling to ship me some fresh peppers???
Preferably the super hot ones?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jake said:


> I like adding peppers to things to make them hotter for sure but I also tend to put hot sauce on everything. More of a fan of habenaros right now than anything else but I got a bottle of this and it's impossible for me to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have two bottles of the Dave's Ghost, and it's hot, but it has a burnt taste because they use an extract in it.
If you want some good stuff, the CaJohns Trinidad is really good. Nice heat and taste level.


----------



## Nats (Jul 29, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> Dude, would you be wiling to ship me some fresh peppers???
> Preferably the super hot ones?



Once they ripen, sure. Hopefully they aren't duds. I tried a few unripe ones and they weren't any hotter than a habanero, but hopefully they up their game once they turn red. Mean looking little suckers though. Do they need to be dehydrated first or just send them right off the plant?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not big on hot foods, but I do enjoy watching people eating them. "Hot pepper gaming" is dandy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIWPU-VJ64I


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nats said:


> Once they ripen, sure. Hopefully they aren't duds. I tried a few unripe ones and they weren't any hotter than a habanero, but hopefully they up their game once they turn red. Mean looking little suckers though. Do they need to be dehydrated first or just send them right off the plant?



Awesome. Nah, just flat rate them in a small box. I'd gladly pay shipping for them.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been a chili head since childhood. I'm growing Carolina reapers right now, did some ghosts last year. Can't get enough.


Here were some of my first buds this year. My babies.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 30, 2014)

They look promising, bud, thanks for sharing.


----------



## warhead (Jul 30, 2014)

Need to eat hot peppers every day.............ass is not hurting, there is just a bit of blood here and there 
But unfortunatelly, where I live, the hot pepper selection is toooooo poor


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 30, 2014)

warhead said:


> where I live, the hot pepper selection is toooooo poor


 
You're telling me. I live in a predominantly lower-middle class (but crime free) African American town, and the most I get here without ordering online is mild louisianna hot sauce.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 30, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> You're telling me. I live in a predominantly lower-middle class (but crime free) African American town, and the most I get here without ordering online is mild louisianna hot sauce.



You're in Georgia though, if you throw some seeds in a pot they'll go crazy down there. Grow your own!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 31, 2014)

I went to New Orleans and made 2 mistakes:
1. Trying "The Hottest Sauce in the Universe: The 2nd Dimension."
2. Trying "Flashbang" hot sauce. It's 40% hotter than The 2nd Dimension.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys would be right at home in Korea, they put red chili sauce in _every-fvcking-thing_. It's not always super spicy, it's just... the omnipresent flavor. Sadly, it's the _only_ spice they use, by all appearances. I'm not a huge fan of spicy food, to be honest, but some variety would still be nice. I don't usually voluntarily put hot sauce on anything, except for when I was deployed out to sea and got sick of bland galley food. Then it was Texas Pete to the rescue .


----------



## crg123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww yeaaaa. My new favorite thread on here. I'm the kind of guy that likes to tell thai restaurants "10 flames" when they have a 3 "flame system haha. I'm always warned it'll be too hot but its never enough. I have a fever and the only cure is more capsason!

Having said this, my friend tricked me into eating a healthy tablespoon of this stuff and I was in pain... so much pain...






My name's Dave. He sold it to me by saying "Hey Dave try some of your hot sauce..." So maybe I'm not as hardcore as alot of you but ususally the spicier the better for me.

This stuffs great though. Its a local hot sauce I use to have all the time in restaurants since I work in Chelsea MA (right next to Boston). The guy just got a deal to distribute with Amazon.


----------



## Nats (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I'm the same way with Thai restaurants. "You want how many erephant, 1 frew 5?" I'm like "10" and they're like "ooooh, i no know, might be troo spircy". I'm like "bring it on" and eat it like it's just sprinkled with black pepper. Which reminds me, I want Thai food.


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 31, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> Dude, he was so baked, and he bit into it. And then gave us a face like "what did you do to my mouth?"
> "WHY IS IT SO HOT?"
> I could not stop laughing. It was so funny.


 
The best part was that he was so stoned that he forgot about it and ate a second piece. "you put it on this slice, too?!" I felt so bad for him.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 31, 2014)

I make awesome chipotle chocolate brownies using Jamie Oliver's recipe:

Chocolate Brownies | Chocolate Recipes | Jamie Oliver Recipes

Omit nuts and fruit and add chipotle paste to add a slow-burn smoky heat.

I also really want to try making a savoury sorbet: tomato, basil and chili. That would really mess with your sensory inputs...it's hot but it's cold...

The old man also used a marinade injector to make home-made Russian-roulette frozen cherry tomatoes. Inject cherry tomato with a Bloody Mary mixture then freeze as an appetiser, for added lolz some have something a tad stronger in the mix than bog-standard Tabasco.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 31, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> The best part was that he was so stoned that he forgot about it and ate a second piece. "you put it on this slice, too?!" I felt so bad for him.



Idk. I felt bad. BUT IT WAS SO FUNNY.

The brownies sound cool, man. I'm just not a chilies and chocolate kinda guy. I had cayenne chocolate ice cream and it irritated my throat.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jul 31, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Aww yeaaaa. My new favorite thread on here. I'm the kind of guy that likes to tell thai restaurants "10 flames" when they have a 3 "flame system haha. I'm always warned it'll be too hot but its never enough. I have a fever and the only cure is more capsason!
> 
> Having said this, my friend tricked me into eating a healthy tablespoon of this stuff and I was in pain... so much pain...
> 
> ...




I have 2 bottles of the Dave's myself, but its not my favorite. The extract has a burnt taste, (not just from the heat) IMO. I mentioned it in a post above, but CaJohns scorpion sauce and puree is really good. Ifnyoure not quite there yet, go with mad dog inferno: ghost pepper reserve. Its hot, but has a dark, sweeter taste.


----------



## Nats (Aug 1, 2014)

I just had a Trinidad Butch T off my plant and even though it wasn't ripe it sure was freakin hot. The thing is, it's a really sloooooow burn. I mean this thing is still lighting up my insides and I ate it like an hour ago. It did taste pretty good though. Can't wait to make my sauce out of it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Stopped in Seiverville, TN when visiting that area and went to Pepper Palace. They had scorpion pepper cotton candy. It was amazing. 





Also been diggin the habanero popcorn





Sauces:
Chris Caffrey (Savatage/TSO): Tears of the Sun and Grapes of Wrath





Also these from Pepper Palace:


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pepper Palace is my all time favorite shop. (As far as sauce and hot stuff goes.) The Flashbang and the Second Dimension are HOT.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nats said:


> I just had a Trinidad Butch T off my plant and even though it wasn't ripe it sure was freakin hot. The thing is, it's a really sloooooow burn. I mean this thing is still lighting up my insides and I ate it like an hour ago. It did taste pretty good though. Can't wait to make my sauce out of it.



Gooooooood. Let the burn flow through you....
And send some my way when they're ripe.


----------



## Nats (Aug 1, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> Gooooooood. Let the burn flow through you....
> And send some my way when they're ripe.



You won't be disappointed.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 2, 2014)

^^^ that makes me super happy.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just as a question: How many growers are on here? I need lots of super chilies for sauces as christmas gifts.
Reapers, scorpions, ghosts, and other variations.


----------



## Nats (Aug 7, 2014)

Some fvck face deer ate my ghost plant and left the two ghost peppers on there and that's it. No more leaves, although there are a few buds about to start growing that were untouched. I was at least hoping if they ate the plant to eat the peppers and then hopefully go nuts and run onto a busy highway to get hit by a semi, but no such luck.

Some of my scorpions are starting to yellow, which makes me happy. Already picked about 10 carribean reds. 20 is my target number to make my first batch of sauce. I have about 7 more that are half red, so they should be good to go by Sunday (the day i plan to make the first batch). Thinking about putting them on skewers first and roasting them on low heat in my bbq. I use hardwood charcoal so I'll get a nice smokey flavor. The jalapenos I roasted on there the other day came out fantastic. 

I made a nice batch of pickled jalapenos Friday night. Not hot, but damn are they tasty. They go great on everything. I had a few cayennes that ripened yesterday that I was able to cut up and put in my pasta last night. Gosh darn do I love my peppers.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 7, 2014)

My peppers are taking their sweet time to ripen. The habaneros ripened first, followed by the Caribbean Reds, and then the Scotch Bonnets. Hopefully I can get enough from them to make a killer sauce.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 7, 2014)

I need to get my hands on some. Bakers peppers is sold out of all of the good ones. :/


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2014)

I went to Buffalo Wild Wings after work last night hoping to try their new ghost pepper sauce. Of course they were out  I did see a car with the word "LIAR" carved into the hood and door in huge letters, though. I chuckled. 

I'm also buying a big thing of cashews and coconut oil so I can make some carribean red cashew butter tomorrow. I'm getting a little tired of plain peanut butter....


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 8, 2014)

sounds interesting. I'm not a big spicy and peanut butter person (unless it's spicy thai peanut sauce) but I'm sure it'd come out awesome.
Also not a fan of scotch bonnets. Too floral for my taste.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Again, anyone and everyone who grows ghosts, scorpions, and reapers, send some my way. I like em hot and bakers is out of stock.


----------



## Necris (Aug 16, 2014)

The Jalapenos that you can get on Subs at Subway are the worst things ever. They taste like I imagine battery acid would. What the hell?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Still looking for anyone who is able to ship me some super peppers!!!


----------



## Joose (Aug 19, 2014)

Last night I got some wings with a good friend of mine at this place where you add your own sauces from a selection of about 25. 

I don't remember what the sauce was called, but she took one bite of a wing and was coughing about 10 seconds later. I laughed, till she decided to stick her sauce covered finger in my mouth while I was laughing.... then it was me desperately searching for water.

Good thing she only put that sauce on one wing, because the rest of it just sat there. We both wimped out. Fvck that sauce.


----------



## Nats (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally ate a ripe Carolina Reaper. Brutal as fvck but goddamn if it wasn't the most tasty pepper I've ever had. Great job, Ed Currie.


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't have my fingers crossed but if one of my indoor Reapers fruits this time around (it has dozens of blossoms but might not have enough root space to actually do anything with them) I'll send some peppers or seeds to whoever wants them. My other plants outdoors are doing better, I'll have to wait to see what their harvest will be like.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Murdstone said:


> I don't have my fingers crossed but if one of my indoor Reapers fruits this time around (it has dozens of blossoms but might not have enough root space to actually do anything with them) I'll send some peppers or seeds to whoever wants them. My other plants outdoors are doing better, I'll have to wait to see what their harvest will be like.



If you manage to harvest some, I'd love a few seeds!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Murdstone said:


> I don't have my fingers crossed but if one of my indoor Reapers fruits this time around (it has dozens of blossoms but might not have enough root space to actually do anything with them) I'll send some peppers or seeds to whoever wants them. My other plants outdoors are doing better, I'll have to wait to see what their harvest will be like.



You are a gentleman and a scholar. Pm me once they're ripe.


----------



## Nats (Aug 24, 2014)

My babes <3


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 25, 2014)

Soon...


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 27, 2014)

you are both my favorite people now.
looking good, guys.
Made me re-plant and fertilize my scorpions that had stunted...
They're growing 
pics later.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 2, 2014)

Well, both of my regular habanero plants have about 30 good sized fruits on them, so many that the plants are literally falling over. I wish my Caribbean Reds would produce like that, they only have about 15 each. Hopefully everything ripens before the season ends.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 2, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Well, both of my regular habanero plants have about 30 good sized fruits on them, so many that the plants are literally falling over. I wish my Caribbean Reds would produce like that, they only have about 15 each. Hopefully everything ripens before the season ends.



As long as they're far enough along you can ripen them off the plant. Just stick them in a brown paper bag (bonus: with a banana or two) for a couple days and let them sit.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 3, 2014)

This thread makes my butthole clench hard, you evil, tantalizing people.

Mike's Nuclear Drops hot sauce has been where it's at for me. Local dude who makes some sauce so tasty, it's worth feeling the internal fires of damnation. Even has a BBQ habanero sauce that needs to be tasted to be believed!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got these bad boys in, folks, and they are HOT.
Morugas, Douglahs, Ghosts, Butch T, Trinidad's, Bhut cross-strains, and..... The controversial Jigsaw pepper. All courtesy of Pappa Dave's Peppers.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 5, 2014)

My laden Habanero plants:













My Scotch Bonnet plants, which have had fruit for over a month, but they have not ripened yet:





Lastly, a mystery plant that I have yet to identify. It came in the Caribbean Blend seed pack from the Jung catalog. Any help?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hard to call, bud. They look like a scorpion or bonnet of some sort, but its too early at the moment.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd lean towards scotch bonnet as well. Looking good.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 8, 2014)

OK, kids. I'm making sauce tonight. The first batch is good. Hot. Made with Ghosts and a bhut cross strain. The second is butch t and chocolate douglahs. jeez, this hurts. I'm really afraid of the last two...


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I can only make one more, I didn't have enough peppers for a full set of four. Which is OK, because this last one is going to be the worst: Infinities, Morugas, and Jigsaws.


----------



## Nats (Sep 9, 2014)

What recipe/amounts of ingredients do you use for sauces? I've made 2 sauces so far. As they sit they get hotter and hotter, which I love. I have to cook them in my backyard not to kill my wife and kids and I can smell it from the street.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Generally, I use peppers, vinegar, salt, pepper, spices, stuff like that. You need a balance of flavor and heat to get a distinguished sauce. Mine are stupid-hot, but I balanced the floral and bitter and sweet and dark flavors so that they don't have any off-putting taste that will blend with most stuff.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 9, 2014)

Would you be interested in a seed swap? I have some scorpion seeds and will have some reaper seeds soon, I'd love to try to grow some of those jigsaws next season. What' the controversy behind them? There's not a lot of info online.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 9, 2014)

You drive a hard bargain, but yeah, I'd def be interested. The thing is that they haven't produced an heirloom that can be scientifically tested, but is supposed to be hotter than the reaper. it's a slow-burning pepper, so when you first eat it, there's no heat, but it just keeps building. Ted barrus gave it an 11.5/12 and he gave a moruga a 10.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 9, 2014)

We can wait a bit if you want until my reapers are ripe, they're currently half-orange. Bastards really take their time ripening. 

Even if they aren't hotter than reapers, they're an attractive pod. I'm going to have a lot more going next summer, I'd love a good variety of lava vegetables.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 10, 2014)

they take about 2 minutes to hit their peak. the skin is blistered and thick. there's also a pretty large placenta, so it's really interesting. yeah, man, take your time.


----------



## Nats (Sep 14, 2014)

Taste the rainbro


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 14, 2014)

they're beautiful...


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 14, 2014)

The final sauce: Fatalliti.
(because it's made with Moruga Scorpions and Fatalli Jigsaw. Get it, scorpion, fatality, like in mortal kombat??? whatever.)


----------



## Taylor (Sep 26, 2014)

I put a few green Hab's in my chicken stir-fry the other night. Man they added just the right amount of heat! 

Some of my ripe Hab's have been getting Atlernaria mold on the seed pods . Luckily it's only been a few of them, the rest are okay.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 1, 2014)

And finally, some Carolina Reapers right off the plant. Took them long enough to fully ripen. 

I'll be making some sauces with most of them, but I can try to give away a couple to those interested.


Review: I should mention first that I have a high tolerance to capsaicin, I've been eating really spicy things since I was a toddler. I typically eat foods way hotter than most people enjoy, so take my spice rating with a grain of salt. I like to pop superhots whole to get a feel for them. My favorite has to be the Trinidad Scorpion because of its strong (to me) strawberry undertones that come out and linger long after the burn. My experience with ghosts tends to be that they are very mellow at first and creep up on you with a long and drawn out burn. This is my first experience with Reapers - I just ate one of these and was met with an immediate peppery punch to the face. Their flavor isn't particularly good, kind of pungent and all heat. Like I said the burn was immediate and came in full force - no creeping up on you. It lasted for about 5 minutes, then calmed down to just a tingly tongue. I also have a weird pressure in my ears that may or may not be from the pepper 

Even with my tolerance, this one was definitely a force to be reckoned with. I stressed it on the plant too, so maybe it got beefed up a bit. I probably won't be eating more of them fresh because the taste wasn't necessarily pleasant. I'll be using them for heat in sauces instead.

And now about 10-15 minutes later, my stomach is in knots


----------



## Taylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Man, you make those sound as if they were hot... 

I'd love a pod to try to grow some, however I do not have anything interesting to trade for them like Leland does.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 1, 2014)

If you have no intention of eating it I can easily send you some seeds in the mail. If you want a pod I can try to ship so that they aren't crushed or maimed by the time it gets there. 

My stomach ached for like an hour after eating that pepper, which is something I've never had happen before. I'll definitely stick with my scorpions, thank you very much.


----------



## Nats (Oct 1, 2014)

See, I found the Reaper really delicious. 2nd was the Trinidad Scorpion. Wasn't that fond of the Butch T's. I already put aside a bunch of seeds from both of those to try to grow from scratch. I used the Trinidad and Reapers to make a sauce I called the Scorpion Death Drop (don't sue me, steve borden) plus I dehydrated a bunch of those along with my Caribbean Reds and food processed them to make pepper flakes. Nom.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Oct 1, 2014)

I come from an island where this pepper is used (Capsicum frutescens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). It's quite tasty when you're used to the burn but they're quite mean if you're not cautious with how much you use.

They're used in hundreds of recipes but the most known uses these ingredients : tomatoes cut in small pieces, mashed garlic, grated kaffir lime (Kaffir lime - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and obviously the pepper. That's so tasty I'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Murdstone said:


> If you have no intention of eating it I can easily send you some seeds in the mail. If you want a pod I can try to ship so that they aren't crushed or maimed by the time it gets there.
> 
> My stomach ached for like an hour after eating that pepper, which is something I've never had happen before. I'll definitely stick with my scorpions, thank you very much.



Some seeds would be fine, I don't think I could handle eating an actual pepper.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 1, 2014)

No problem, PM me an address and I'll send some out once they're dried. This goes for anybody who wants some as well.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent...

PM sent.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 7, 2014)

To those who contacted me, I'll have some stuff sent out tomorrow morning. 

Leland, I wasn't able to ship any pods because the ones I have picked would have been no good by the time they got there. There are still some more ripening on the plants now though so there may be another batch soon, fingers crossed. 

EDIT: Or I can send some dried pods if you're just interested in making sauces. Let me know.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still hanging out for fresh pods, but the seeds are welcomed just as much.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2014)

The frost finally got my Habs. I had to pull the rest of the peppers off.

This is from 3 plants. The majority is unripe Habs, while there are also unripe Caribbean Reds, an unknown single pepper, and ripening Habs and Reds.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Oct 9, 2014)

They should still ripen a bit more, even after they've been collected from the plants.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm going to let the ones that have started ripening finish ripening, and I'll make a sauce from the completely green ones. The last few times I tried ripening a completely unripe pepper, it only got about half ripe before it started getting mushy.


----------



## Nats (Nov 5, 2014)

I dehydrated a ton of reapers, scorpion and Caribbean reds to grind up into pepper flakes. I keep them in a jar. 2 weeks ago my family comes over for dinner. I dump a bunch in my pasta, my uncle takes a small fork full and puts it on and then my future brother in law enthusiastically reaches for the jar and puts 3 little scoops in his pasta. 

First bite, barely even getting the fork out of his mouth "What's in here again?!?". Next bite, lots of coughing followed by grabbing some bread and eating a few bites. Couple sips of water. Next bite, same thing. Next bite, repeat. The rest of my family is all done eating what's on our plates and he's (uncharacteristically) only half done. Then he takes his napkin and wipes his brow. I text my wife who's sitting right next to me "lol, brian is sweating. he can't hang". Finally my sister calls him out "Soooo, i'm guessing it's a little too hot for you? I thought your tolerance was better than this". 

He always acted like he can handle hot peppers, and i knew he really couldn't. I've been having a good laugh over it.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought fresh Jalapeños and put it on a burger. Not really the same thing as the pickled ones at Subway. I have a long way to go.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 5, 2014)

Homemade Jalapeno Poppers are fvckin gold.

Slice the pepper down the centre making two pepper boats.
Remove the guts unless you want hot painful shits, rinsing really helps as well.
fill with cream cheese, top with shredded cheese of your choice
Bake at 350 F for 30-40min.

There's two ways I've seen bacon applied:
1)wrap the poppers in raw bacon before putting in the oven.
2) cook bacon separately to perfection and crumble onto the poppers after cooked/melted.

I grew my own this summer and they beat store bought jalapeno in every way.
Super easy to grow.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 5, 2014)

^I make these all the time and am very particular how they turn out. Half cook the bacon, then wrap. Bake until bacon is crispy at 375. If you want more crunch in your jalepenos, if you think they're about where you want them put them under the broiler on high for about 5 minutes until the bacon is fully crispy. Keep an eye on them, it happens fast. There's a sweet spot. 

Also, I find that mixing the shredded cheese INTO the cream cheese works better.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 5, 2014)

You can do the poppers with meat, too. I like them stuffed with duck or dove breast (thin strips of beef, venison, elk, bison, or pork would probably work well, too) with some cream chees and shredded cheddar cheese, wrapped with bacon and smoked over wood or charcoal fire.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump.

So what's everyone's thoughts on hot sauces? I'm looking for some new sauces. I'm not looking for monstrously hot things like The Source or anything, but I'm also bored as hell of the supermarket variety of hot sauces. What's everyone think?

Also, where does everyone get their peppers and whatnot? All I can get locally are thai chills, jalapeños, and habaneros.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been sticking mostly to my own homemade sauces. I've gotten some Ghost pepper seeds from the Jung catalog, and some superhots from Murdstone 

Here's my seedlings, (picture taken a few days ago):


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 18, 2015)

I had no idea about this thread. Glad it was bumped.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm only growing five cayenne plants this year, nothing super hot; I'm treating them each a bit differently to see how the mature plant turns out (strict pruning, (+) gibberillic acid, (+) triacontanol, removal of any buds until mid-summer, and a control plant). I've already started seeing buds on all plants, very early this year. Most of these were removed however to encourage better growth because the plants are much too young to fruit. 



GraveyardThrone said:


> I've been sticking mostly to my own homemade sauces. I've gotten some Ghost pepper seeds from the Jung catalog, and some superhots from Murdstone



Glad to see you got the reapers to germinate, keep us updated.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 18, 2015)

Murdstone said:


> Glad to see you got the reapers to germinate, keep us updated.



Can do! 

And many thanks once again for the seeds!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hot sauces are kind of a different beast. It's hard to find a good sauce (for me) that's a good balance of heat and flavor.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, guys. I just bought The 2nd Dimension: Hottest Sauce in the Universe... And it is HOT. Like an ungodly amount of heat. Now, it is an extract sauce, so it doesn't taste too great, but adding it's a nice novelty.
I also bought Mad Dog Inferno Reserve: it's nowhere near as hot, but it has amazing flavor. kind of like caribbean bbq flavor. I like to mix it with mayo and dijon mustard on my sandwiches. I'll post pics later.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 30, 2015)

^ Now that sounds interesting. The Mad Dog


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 31, 2015)

I have this scotch bonnet/passion fruit sauce from the USVI that I originally thought I'd hate since I'm not typically one for sweet/spicy, but it's actually incredible. Reminds me of a scorpion/strawberry one I had a while back but good.


----------



## michblanch (Apr 1, 2015)

My family and I decided to have a Diners , drives man v food vacation. 

Everything was going very well until we got to Chunkys bugers in San Antonio. 

My son and I made the stupid mistake of trying the 4 Horseman. 
We signed the waver nullifying Chunkys of any liability. 

Whatever , that's silly. 

3 bites is all I had. Jalapeño, Serrano, Habenero, Ghost. 
Jesus Christ!! 
We were both in incredible pain and got sick from our stomachs being on fire. 
Never again. 

I know some of you think it's "I can handle it". 
Next time you are in San Antonio pease stop and Chunkys. 
Then let us at SS know how it worked out. 

Also go to Big Lou's Pizza and Lulu's. Both outstanding! Oh , and the Cove for the Bison burger.


----------



## Nats (Apr 2, 2015)

There's a place in Long Beach Island, NJ called the Chicken or the Egg that Adam from Man vs. Food went to to do a spicy wings challenge. The wings have the house made "Ludicrous" sauce on them. He passed the challenge but that's besides the point. 

We go every Memorial Day Weekend. 2 Years ago when we went I bought a bottle of it and it was tolerable in the amounts that I usually put hot sauce on things. It was hot no doubt, but still good and tolerable. Last year we go back and I asked for a cup of it to go with my omelet and home fries. The guy tried to warn me, blah blah, but I told him I already bought a bottle the year before and it was fine for me. 

I don't know if they changed the recipe in that year but after a few bites of my food I was feeling delirious. I had drank the night before and was fine in the morning, but this sauce conjured up the leftover alcohol in my body and made me feel like I was going to throw up. 

I had more later in the day and it didn't have the same impact it had on me during breakfast, but it was still definitely hotter than it was the year before. I started reading reviews about it online where the people tried the challenge, had a few bites, said they couldn't finish, then went outside and threw up on the street. I'll try more when I go back next month.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 3, 2015)

crg123 said:


> ^ Now that sounds interesting. The Mad Dog



The Mad Dog is my favorite hot sauce as far as flavor goes. it's smoky, sweet, and has pretty intense heat. I'd recommend it:
https://www.ashleyfoods.com/Mad-Dog-Inferno-Ghost-Pepper-Edtition-Reserve-Hot-Sauce.html


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Murdstone said:


> I have this scotch bonnet/passion fruit sauce from the USVI that I originally thought I'd hate since I'm not typically one for sweet/spicy, but it's actually incredible. Reminds me of a scorpion/strawberry one I had a while back but good.



Murdstone, My fiancee through out the sheet of paper that had the labels for the seeds you sent me, so I'm going to have to wait to find out which ones are which.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 3, 2015)

Bought some Piri Piri yesterday. Supposed to be somewhat strong I think.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 3, 2015)

lelandbowman3 said:


> Murdstone, My fiancee through out the sheet of paper that had the labels for the seeds you sent me, so I'm going to have to wait to find out which ones are which.



If you send pics of the unplanted seeds I could probably ID them for you. Otherwise you'll have to wait until they fruit probably


----------



## Murdstone (May 26, 2015)

So how are our plants doing everyone?







I'm keeping my red cayennes small this year in 4 inch pots since I have to move soon but I've already got a ton of flowers and a few peppers starting to form.

Also my experiment went pretty well - the plants fed triacontanol and GA3 are both visibly bigger than the rest with more buds without so much that the intranodal distance is stretched. The second best is the plant that was strictly pruned to only its top two sets of leaves until it Y'd off, as I expected. The difference in number of flower buds so far though between tria- and GA3-fed plants isn't very distinct.


----------



## metallatem (May 27, 2015)

Datil peppers are my favorite. Similar in heat to a Habanero but much more flavorful.


----------



## Overtone (May 28, 2015)

I took the easy way into this club and bought a potted apache chili pepper plant at whole foods that was already fruiting/flowering. 

It stopped flowering (probably due to reduced light on my balcony) but the peppers grow full and ripe and red. A lot of heat without being unbearable, and with a really tasty flavor. I definitely recommend them! Heat level above serrano below habanero, imo.


----------



## Nats (May 28, 2015)

This weekend I can finally transfer all my plants to bigger pots. Swamped at work and trying to get our new house ready to move into so it got put on the back burner. They're looking good though.


----------



## Taylor (May 28, 2015)

Transferred all of mine into bigger pots this week. I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Now, I like spicy foods, but I know very little about peppers. I love Szechuanese food, and it is possibly the spiciest I have tried, along with some traditional Indian curries. Also, I unashamedly love Sriracha (please don't lynch me), but it's just not nearly spicy enough.

I come here, however, because I bought two dried ghost peppers on a whim at a fair, and I have no idea what to do with them.  I tried a little piece of one, and it was surprisingly very tasty, but, even more surprisingly, not nearly as hot as I expected... I felt tricked. Now I feel like shoving the rest of it in my mouth to see what happens. Mind you, I have never tried anything spicier than whatever kind of devilish red hot pepper they put in Szechuanese food.

... regardless, what would you deities of the spicy suggest that I do with them?


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 17, 2015)

Char some tomatoes and jalapeños, blend everything together with your peppers, a little water, garlic, cilantro, and onion. Consume.


----------



## behindthen0thing (Jun 19, 2015)

I love spicy food. I have some awesome ghost powder, moruga powder. Also some Carolina Reaper mash. It's incredibly hot. 

In general I prefer Habanero heat, but I can handle much more.

If you guys like watching spicy stuff check this guy out.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo-fFAmMS9mTaXDWOB_4xdQ


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ok, so I bought some Scotch Bonnets, just to get me ready for the ghost peppers. Let me just say I am glad I didn't jump straight into ghost peppers.  Ate the whole pepper in one bite and my entire face just lit up. The pain made me feel like I was giving birth through my mouth. If I can finish that tray of bonnets, I'll deem myself ready for the ghost peppers.

EDIT: went ahead and added half a chopped SB to my lentil soup... my innards and downstairs department are very, very unhappy with me right now.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jun 27, 2015)

glad to see this thread doing well. Alberto, a dried ghost will be like eating a plastic bag made of fire, just so you know. But, it's a stepping stone to super hots.
I order my fresh peppers from Pappa Dave's Peppers and he has a good product. I got bhut x strains, chocolate scorpions, jigsaw fatalli, ghosts, morugas, and infinity strains.
(if anyone was interested)
he normally charges 20 bucks or so for a flat-rate box that has about 20-30 peppers in it.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jun 30, 2015)

I live and work in Japan. I go this place that makes the awesomest mabo dofu at least once a week. You can choose from 1-5 level of spicyness. LOADS of chilly, and even some schichuan pepper to boost! place is called enmado, if you are efer visiting Tokyo


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 30, 2015)

^ I wonder if it's better than my roommate's mapo tofu.  However, she doesn't have a very high tolerance for spicy, so she doesn't spice it up too much and only adds chili paste. I've been dying to up the heat a little bit by putting some Bird's Eye chilis in it. Maybe next time she decides to do it I'll help her make two batches; a regular one, and a real, Szechuan one. 

Also, I bought some Matouk's spicy sauce, and that thing is absolutely delicious. It's got a very nice heat, and the taste is wonderful.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jul 10, 2015)

I LOVE me some heat... I've been thinking about growing some super hots to make some salsa/sauces out of... Anybody have any growing tips for a beginner?

As far as my favorite sauces go, I tend to lean towards those that don't use extract. The flavor of the peppers is more important to me than "hey guys, watch this" heat for no reason, lol. Hellfire Hot Sauce (Hellfire Hot Sauce, Hot Sauces, BBQ, Spice Rubs, Hot Sauce Merchandise) makes some of the absolute best and hottest sauces I've had - I'd definitely recommend checking them out. He's running a half off sale right now, too. I've got a bottle of each of his sauces in my refrigerator and have gone through multiple bottles of a few of them.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 10, 2015)

I start my peppers indoors in individual 2" pots. Poke the seed under the soil (any commercial potting soil should do) about half an inch deep and get the pots some heat below from a heat may or something. Keep the soil moist/don't let it dry out and place the pots either in a really sunny window or under lights. 100W CFL isn't great for growth later on but it'll get them germinated without much issue. Once they have about 4 sets of true leaves I'd move them to a slightly larger pot or take them outside and stick them in the ground. I fertilize once a month with Epsom salts for that tasty magnesium.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 11, 2015)

Toxic Dover said:


> As far as my favorite sauces go, I tend to lean towards those that don't use extract. The flavor of the peppers is more important to me than "hey guys, watch this" heat for no reason, lol. Hellfire Hot Sauce (Hellfire Hot Sauce, Hot Sauces, BBQ, Spice Rubs, Hot Sauce Merchandise) makes some of the absolute best and hottest sauces I've had - I'd definitely recommend checking them out. He's running a half off sale right now, too. I've got a bottle of each of his sauces in my refrigerator and have gone through multiple bottles of a few of them.



I have long flirted with the idea of ordering some of Hellfire's stuff, and that sale has clinched it. 

Everything but the blueberry sauce. I hate blueberries.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 13, 2015)

At first when I saw the titles of this thread i thought it was going to be a gathering for red hot chilli peppers fans.... lol.

I have this bag of 300grams of dried chilli peppers in my kitchen.
I put that stuff in everything that I make in my fry pan!
Dried chillis are nice... It gets this really tasty smokey taste when fried!


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 17, 2015)

I picked up a fatali jigsaw from a local shop today. It's really wimpy looking and seems to be about a month old but I'm going to try to get some life out of it. I'm interested to see how these peppers fare.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 17, 2015)

A coworker of mine happens to be an organic farmer on the side.

He brought me a few Black Hungarian chilis. It's a fairly mild chili, but it's very tasty. It's like a really fresh tasting Jalepeno that doesn't have the bitter notes at the end.


I'm gonna smoke some of the them and put 'em through the spice grinder.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's my Trinidad Scorpion:







My Carolina Reaper:






Ghost:









And ghost I started from seed that I don't think I'll be getting any fruit from:







Extra special thanks to Murdstone for the seeds!


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't really get along with super hot peppers like the ghost pepper and scorpion etc but on a less hot scale I've come to really enjoy what scotch bonnet's have to offer


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't have to devour super hots to be a chili head. Most people I know consider jalapenos hot. 

Scotch bonnets/habaneros make jalapenos look like watered down ketchup.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 18, 2015)

Big storm came through while I was at work, and the winds from it snapped the stem of my big ghost plant.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 18, 2015)

That blows. 

I once had a cat eat a cayenne pepper plant. Like, the fruit and most of the plant. It was...unexpected.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 19, 2015)

Taylor said:


> Extra special thanks to Murdstone for the seeds!



They look great, is everything from the seed stock I shared with you? If so I'm glad there weren't any duds. I'm not so sure you'll get fruit off them this season though being in MI, maybe they were started a little late. 

Here's a chiltepin I have going, its pods will be ripening in the next two weeks probably:


----------



## Taylor (Jul 19, 2015)

Murdstone said:


> They look great, is everything from the seed stock I shared with you? If so I'm glad there weren't any duds. I'm not so sure you'll get fruit off them this season though being in MI, maybe they were started a little late.



The Reaper and Scorpion are, I got the now dead ghost from a greenhouse. If they don't fruit out by the time the frost shows up I might bring them inside. I have a 4 bulb t5HO fixture from an old aquarium that I might use.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 19, 2015)

The reapers I had last year took a little over a month just to ripen to red after the fruit had stopped growing. There's a chance you can get something before frost though. Overwintering them inside probably won't be too hard.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 19, 2015)

Jake said:


> I don't really get along with super hot peppers like the ghost pepper and scorpion etc but on a less hot scale I've come to really enjoy what scotch bonnet's have to offer



If by that you mean you enjoy a mean overnight heartburn, and intense belly cramps and lavarrhea the day after, then I am 100% with you.

/sarcasm

Seriously though, that is the only thing holding me back from eating spicier things. The scotch bonnets I had the other day made me go through intense pain the day after, and I am not sure it's worth it lol. I loved the taste and the heat of them though; really good stuff.


----------



## Nats (Jul 20, 2015)

In between my move I had my plants at my mom's house. All but my Carolina Reaper plant got eaten by deer. Now they're back at my house where there are no deer and have all regrown really well and even started fruiting a bit. My Reaper on the other hand has some nice unripe peppers on it. Can't wait till they're ripe!


----------



## crg123 (Jul 28, 2015)

I want to start growing my own peppers but I'm worried it might be to late in the season. I live in Boston and have a porch I can use to grow them in a planter that faces east. What do you guys think.

I also bought this stuff this weekend: https://www.pepperheads-hotsauces.com/shop/mad-dog-357-scorpion-hot-sauce/

Delicious, super spicy ( and local )


----------



## Taylor (Aug 10, 2015)

Seeds for next year arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Murdstone (Aug 10, 2015)

crg123 said:


> I want to start growing my own peppers but I'm worried it might be to late in the season. I live in Boston and have a porch I can use to grow them in a planter that faces east. What do you guys think.



Way too late in the season for Boston weather. If they're outside east-facing is fine usually. I'd say start them indoors if possible around February-March if you want decent production by next summer.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2015)

Bump. So how're things coming along for everybody? It's not been a good year for me, fruit production-wise, as I only have one single Trinidad Scorpion pod growing at the moment. My plants are doing quite well however, they are just finicky about setting fruit.

Edit: A picture of my pepper guardian.







None of my flowers seem to have any pollen on their stamens, any idea why? I was going to hand pollinate but found there wasn't any pollen to do it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 23, 2015)

^ I want a guardian like him, too! He seems right at home.

I had a raw jalapeno for the first time the other day. That sh!t was equally as spicy as the raw Scotch Bonnet I had previously. I'm still puzzled, as the Scoville charts show SBs being about 100 times spicier. However, my stomach and anal region were A LOT more forgiving than with the Scotch Bonnet. Wasn't really a fan of the taste of the raw jalapeno though, as I was of the bonnet's.

With that said, I am, indeed, using the jalapenos I bought. Made a kickass spicy fried rice the other day by frying and caramelizing the peppers first (dem fumes tho!).

Definitely getting some seeds for next year! Gotta find a place where I can arrange the setup to start growing them indoors before next summer arrives.


----------



## Nats (Sep 23, 2015)

My plants were troopers as they tried to recover from being almost completely destroyed by the deer while they were at my mom's while we waited to close on our house. They re-grew but they just won't have enough time before cold to produce the .... ton of peppers all my plants gave me last year. Also ran into a hiccup when every time I used the recommended fish emulsion fertilizer a lot of the leaves on a lot of the plants turned yellow and fell off. Next year it;s back to the tried and true water once a week and that's it. 

It was my first year trying Devils' Tongue peppers. Love them. Definitely going to grow them next year. The Trinidad Scorpions just didn't have that much bite to them. Not growing them next year. Carolina Reapers were outstanding as usual; hot but extremely flavorful. I also have one Fatali plant and tried one for the first time today. I think it might have even more flavor than the Reaper.

Next year I'm just going to grow all Reapers and a Devil Tongue/Fatali plant or 2. My house now doesn't have any deer so I should be all good.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a big chiltepin harvest, I'll be wintering the others since they were started late this year after I moved. 

Taylor is it the reapers that have no pollen? Apparently the strain is still genetically unstable so they could be duds.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 24, 2015)

Both plants seem to be pollen-less at the moment.

Edit: I found ONE bud on my Reaper plant that was producing pollen, so I immediately used it to hand pollinate all of the other buds I could find.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 8, 2016)

Anybody got stuff growing yet? I got a few growing. 






Got about 25 varieties I'm going to try this year.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 9, 2016)

Just jalapenos, habaneros and chiltepins are established so far, some smaller scorpion, reaper and ghost seedlings are doing their best. I think my seed stock for my super hots needs to be redone, the last few sowings have been full of duds.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 11, 2016)

I have 6 bell pepper plants and a couple of banana pepper plants on the sweet pepper side, and 10 various hot pepper plants ranging from jalapenos to garden salsas to New Mexico green chilis and Pablanos, but nothing especially hot. Maybe next year.


----------



## Nats (Apr 12, 2016)

I ordered a few plants that should be here early may. I'm keeping it simple this year and just doing 4 Reaper plants, 2 plants with mild flavorful peppers (for the wife and kids) and some herbs and spices.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm an idiot! I did plant a scotch bonnet and a reaper two weeks ago and had completely forgotten that I did so!

And I have a ton of tomatoes, onions, shallots and garlic growing, too, so I should be able to start making some good salsas pretty soon.


----------



## SD83 (Apr 14, 2016)

So far, only two survivors from last year growing. And since I didn't label them, I have no idea what they are  I have a small handful of seeds lying around, Habanero, Rawit & Cayenne, but totally forgot to plant them in time. Might be a bit late now for this year, but whatever. I think I'll put them outside by mid may, it's still about 2-4°C/below 40°F in some nights and from what I heard that's probably not good at all.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 16, 2016)

I always forget I started this thread and feel bad when I don't update it.
Currently growing:
10 reaper plants
8 birds eye plants.
I'll post pics tomorrow, but they're sprouting up pretty nicely. I have a porch, so that keeps a lot of the elements away, but I do worry about the amount of Sun they get. They're in a window, so it shouldn't be that bad, right?


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 16, 2016)

Once I get this years' harvest in, I'll probably make hot sauce like the past 2 years, and I may be inclined to start selling them. They get pretty intense with the heat.


----------



## TheAbstract (Apr 22, 2016)

I've got 20 Jays Peach Ghost and 20 Douglah crosses going right now. 

Waiting a week or two to move them outside!


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 28, 2016)

I got some seed today for peach bhut jolokia and chocolate douglahs today. It's a little late in the season but I bet they'll be fine well into October/November here in AZ.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Apr 30, 2016)

I've got about 7 Reaper sprouts popping out now. Pics tomorrow


----------



## tedtan (Apr 30, 2016)

My scotch bonnet dropped all its leaves and started growing new ones. But then we've had some odd weather this year in Houston: really warm for the time of year and severe rains and flooding.

Hopefully it starts producing; all my other plants already are.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (May 2, 2016)

This is the biggest of the sprouts. I don't believe so, since we've had several cold snaps, so I didn't get around to planting until march.


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm bringing this back since I can't find if there was another hot sauce thread, so fuck it.

I bought some of these Ghost Pepper Ranch snacks while on vacation with "the bois" a few weeks back and forgot about them, holy shit. These are legitimately HOT, and I say that as someone who mainlines Ghost Pepper sauces. I don't know what it is about them, maybe because it's a dry product so if you inhale some cheese, it's cough galore, but they're solid flavor wise too. It's like a better version of Andy Cap's hot fries.









CRACK BALLS 5 UNIQUE FLAVORS – CAROLINA REAPER, GHOST, HABANERO, HATCH GREEN OR TABASCO PEPPER


YOUR NEXT FAVORITE SPICY SNACK! CRUNCHY SAVORY RANCH WITH Habanero (medium heat), Tabasco Pepper (mild heat), New Mexico Hatch Green Chile (mild), Ghost Pepper Ranch (hot) or Carolina Reaper Ranch …




deathnuts.com


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2022)

I tried to grow scotch bonnets this year but planted too late so will have to wait until next year. Gonna keep the same plants alive until then so should be good. Also gonna plant cayennes next year with a variety of super hots. Trying to make my own sauces/dry some for pepper flakes.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 10, 2022)

Tried some Carolina reapers this year, fuckin fire hot, but we dried a couple out with a couple scorpion peppers and made a spice, and god damn that was amazing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 11, 2022)

I ventured for a little while into hot sauces. Bought a couple of the Hot Ones sauces, most of them delicious, but Da Bomb absolutely sucks flavor wise (very metallic, almost synthetic) and it is sinfully hot. Really just a "dare" type of sauce.

Other than that, I grew this lil guy from some store-bought Thai Chili peppers (not sure what kind. The label just read Thai Chili peppers). It's looking a little sad right now (need to water it) but I've really enjoyed watching it grow and give fruit. The peppers are real good too, quite sweet and fruity, but spicy af.




The plant was not as prolific as it could have been if I had kept it outside in a larger pot, but on top of plating it late (I planted it in mid-June, I think) we have a pretty bad spider problem during the mid-late summer all the way to first frost, and a plant certainly wouldn't help the issue.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 11, 2022)

I cannot do spicy like I used to. I am bummed.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Nov 11, 2022)

I want to try growing some scotch bonnets this year so I can make some Bajan styled sauce again. Scotch bonnets (I used habanero last time but bonnets are more authentic), vinegar, mustard, and onions, and I like to add garlic and smoke the ingredients before. So good and so flavorful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 11, 2022)

I've been growing a variety of peppers over the years, mostly jalapenos, habaneros and some banana peppers. I might try to grow some hotter peppers, but they just don't seem to have the same kick up here as they did when I grew em in TX. 

I made a fermented mesquite habanero hot sauce and a pineapple habanero sauce earlier this year. I've also been pickling the peppers for the last few years.


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 11, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I cannot do spicy like I used to. I am bummed.



I'm on the flip side. My mom was the whitest of whites, I got my ass beat for trying to put red pepper flakes on pizza. But one time I made etoufee (don't worry, it's a running joke with my crew at work), they all agreed it had a real nice amount of spice to it, where it really complimented the flavor and better than any etoufee they've had at a restaurant. My wife (who is Mexican enough I'm 99% sure her mom is a bruja) thought it was so spicy she couldn't feel her mouth.

So all I have to say is


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 23, 2022)

This is a kick ass hot sauce. Really nicely balanced and a good amount of spice.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 23, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This is a kick ass hot sauce. Really nicely balanced and a good amount of spice.



I know buldak as a spicy Korean chicken dish. What are the ingredients?


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 23, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> This is a kick ass hot sauce. Really nicely balanced and a good amount of spice.


I have a bottle of the 2x hot sauce. I find it a little too syrupy, so I end up only adding it to my instant noodles whenever I do make them. Good flavor, though I will admit the 2x might have been a slight exaggeration on my part. I can take, but I don't necessarily enjoy THAT much heat all the time.

The list of ingredients is kinda long, quite processed. It's got "green tea flavor oil" though.  If I'm not mistaken it's one of the sauces they put on those SamYang instant noodle packs that are super duper spicy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 23, 2022)

jaxadam said:


> I know buldak as a spicy Korean chicken dish. What are the ingredients?


Yeah it's literally "fire chicken" in korean. Samyang makes a lot of sauces and other stuff like ramyun/ramen. Easier to find this stuff at an asian food store than anywhere else tbh. If you have an H Mart or some equivalent close by I bet they have it.


----------



## melomanic (Nov 23, 2022)

I've been making a ghetto chili con carne for a while, it's not ungodly hot but it'll definitely warm you up a bit:

1 white onion diced and 1 green bell pepper diced and caramelized in a frying pan with some seasoned salt
Once the onions start to turn translucent, add a pack of ground beef on top
Add a generous amount of cumin, chili powder, garlic powder, paprika, and black pepper on top of the beef
Cover and let sit until the beef turns gray, then mash and mix everything together, covering again and repeating until all the red beef has mostly grayed
Transfer to a pot
Add 2x cans of ro-tel tomatoes and green chilies (I go with the hot ones with habanero)
Add 2x cans of progresso southwestern style black bean and veggie soup
Add 5x diced chipotle peppers, adding a decent amount of adobo sauce from the can into the pot as possible
Add heaping amounts of frank's red hot and sriracha
Stir well and cover, cooking on medium low for about 45 mins, stirring every 5-10 mins or so


----------

